# Gravlax and shiosake, what’s the diff?



## JustJoel (Apr 13, 2018)

I’ve been craving a Japanese breakfast lately. You know, with white rice and pickles, miso soup, maybe a soft-boiled egg. 

And fish. Usually salmon. Usually salted, and cured for a couple of days in the fridge wrapped in paper towels, and not pressed. The only other “seasoning” is a bit of sake brushed on the fillet’s flesh before salting.

I’m sure I needn’t explain gravlax, but it’s basically the same process as above, except the for the addition of other flavors like dill, addition of sugar to the brine, and the curing time. And gravlax can be (should be) eaten without cooking it, while shiosake is grilled, broiled or baked. (Shiosake means, believe it or not, “salt salmon.)

While I wouldn’t serve gravlax to people who who are having a barn raising, I also wouldn’t serve shiosake at a cotillion luncheon.

So, I guess they are pretty different. I answered what was to be my own question! But indulge me, please, and share your thoughts.


----------



## CakePoet (Apr 13, 2018)

Oh  Nosehair, I forgot to post the recipe.. Shiosake, get dried out while gravlax gets cured.


----------



## JustJoel (Apr 13, 2018)

CakePoet said:


> Oh  Nosehair, I forgot to post the recipe.. Shiosake, get dried out while gravlax gets cured.


That makes sense. Both are methods of preservation, though, right?


----------



## CakePoet (Apr 13, 2018)

Yes it is. Just that it gets another texture.  I am trying to find the recipe, it on the old computer... yeah I got new one.


----------

